# 4 flatsides, 1 crawdad, 1 recycled eagle claw bobber, and foil texturing



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi Guys,

I've been making lures for about a year now but thus far have only lurked on the tackle making section. I have gained a lot of great info and finally feel I have something to contribute. I found that the plastic webbing bag that shallots come in works great for adding texture to foil. It also makes nice scales when painting. Here are some baits that I made this spring. The baits in the upper right and lower left were made using the shallot bag (the bag on the lower left was my first attempt using the shallow bag thus it's not as good). I've been doing really well on largemouth on my lures this spring. Upper left = thin sinking minnow/shiner, middle left = wake bait (basswood/balsa combo), lower left = rattling flat shad, upper right flatshad, middle right = sinking crawdad, lower right used to be a bobber.

Fish on!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

James T, welcome to the forum.

I like you work and I especially like that craw bait.

It seems like you have really done well with the foiling. It is a lot of fun, isn't it? I'm glad to hear the fish approved of your work also.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

thanks for the welcome and comments Vince!

Your work is quite the inspiration!

I haven't tested the craw bait yet, just know it sinks like a rock. I'm worried it won't have good action, but I wanted something that would hug the bottom as best as possible at different speeds. Its got one coat of D2T and I'll probably test it in the next couple of days. If I like the action I'm just gonna leave it and not add a 2nd coat (which I only recently started doing). 

When I first started foiling I could foil 2 even 3 baits in one night. Now it's 1 max a night. I foil the entire bait and it is quite tedious. My secret weapon is the tip of a cheap dart that I use to push/smooth the foil in around the hook hangers, tie in, lip, etc.


----------

